# T5 under lighting.



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

So I follow medi cropper on YouTube and he pulls 30 LBS from 16,000watts . He uses HPS to flower with T5 under lighting on the floor. He's meds are FIRE. Has anyone else used this style of lighting?
He has videos on YouTube to prove it.

YouTube name medicropper he is from the Washington area.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll take that as a NO lol


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

You lost me after the words YouTube.  No one lies or makes fake videos on YouTube.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Spoken like someone who didn't even look. I'm sure he buys all the strains after his grow fails to show off the bud shots? All these grow rooms are fake? You kill me


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 12, 2015)

Man, I wish I had room like that.

30 pounds from 19k watts is about average or a little better. I am probably an average grower and I get between 1 and 2 pounds from my 4x4 room with a 1k light. So 1.5 (average) pounds times 16 equals 24 pounds. Not quite 30 but I can definitely see it being real.

And, I noticed his mesh wasn't perfectly straight. And a couple leaves on the left were yellow and wilting........ and the little white ones aren't twinkling, Clark. LMAO just kidding. Nice grow. Like I said, I wish I had that space.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2015)

I did look at the video.  I didn't respond because, I really do get tired of naysaying things, but sorry, I was not impressed either.  A 30 lb yield from 16000W is really not that impressive and to me and to be truthful, those videos do not look like a 30 lb yield (more on that later).  We are talking about 13.440 grams....so that is .84 grams per watt.  Okay, but not impressive.  I am like Hamster, you can say and do anything you want on You Tube.  I know that a lot of what they put on there is ** and/or people trying to sell things.

I have never found anything anywhere that says that underlighting is good for a plant or increases yield and trust me many have tried it.  I did not see any T5 underlighting, but whatever wattage he was using is going to have to be added to the 16000 he is running in HPS, which will put his yield at less than .84 grams per watt.  Underlighting confuses the plant.

Okay, let's get back to his 30 lbs.  None of those plants look like they are even going to yield 4 ozs.--a 4 oz plant is quite a large plant.  But just for example say that each and every plant is 4 ozs.  That would be 120 buckets that all produced 4 ozs.  So, doesn't look like 120 buckets, doesn't look like 4 oz per plant, doesn't look like 30 lbs. Have you smoked any of his yield?  This is truly the ONLY way to know if they are "fire" or not.

I know that everyone wants there to be some secret method, some secret ingredient, some special growing method that will outshine all others, but the truth is that there isn't.  If you get 1 gram per watt, that is good.  But that is a result of having a space that is dialed in and plants that are taken care of properly, not some secret additive or special growing method.  You can try it if you want, but I would first advise on reading everything you can about underlighting and why it is not good.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 13, 2015)

and then again (talk about underlighting) 19+ min mark


----------



## superman (Jan 14, 2015)

Considering the scale, which I've never attempted, I'd think that was pretty good. But he clearly said he used a total of 21 thousand watts. 19 thousand overhead and 2 thousand underneath.
 In my opinion he'd have been far more productive and had little to no bud rot by ditching the under lighting and running CO2, especially with the light intensity he had in there.
 Under lighting, from what I've researched, has not real benefit to the plant. On the other hand CO2 would have allowed higher temps and produced a good 5+ pounds more . Humidity would have to be controlled, but the cost of a dehumidifier and a controller would have been miniscule. 
 Peace, Superman


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Superman he Says why he got bud rot in that 1 spot. The 12 " intake dumped cold air constantly on those plants causing PM. 

He openly admits the under light didn't do much. 
If you can't tell who is legit on YouTube and who isn't I feel sorry for you


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 14, 2015)

Thread Closed

Oops, I'm not a moderator.

LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 15, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Superman he Says why he got bud rot in that 1 spot. The 12 " intake dumped cold air constantly on those plants causing PM.
> 
> He openly admits the under light didn't do much.
> If you can't tell who is legit on YouTube and who isn't I feel sorry for you



I have cleaned up this thread.  The unnecessary bickering gets on my nerves.  My word you guys, go smoke a bowl and chill out.

Stank, no it is not possible to tell who is faking and who is not.  We had someone on here for a long time that posted other people's grows as their own.  We do not truly know how much light medicropper is running.  We really do not know his yield, but it did not look like nearly 30 lbs to me....and then I hear it is larger.  I just don't buy it.  Sorry, but it is not possible to tell when people are lying about their lighting and about their yield and it truly is foolish to believe that anyone can discern the truth and what is not the truth from You Tube videos.  Maybe his stuff is fire and maybe it isn't.  You do not know unless you have smoked it.

Any more of this garbage and I am going to start handing out "time-outs".  This is a privately owned an operated site, not much different than any other (non-profit) business.  This is not our home.  We will abide \by the rules set down by the owner of this site.  Just as you would not go into someone's home and act like children, I also expect you to not do that here just because we hide behind the anonymity of the internet.


----------

